# Specialized Status



## mikecoleman528 (May 8, 2021)

Hello Buddy I know of someone who have this for sale in stock and Affordable Price, Kindly drop out your email or cell number for reaching you out for conversations and pictures If interested

[email protected]

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

